# BRATZ BIKE



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

Picked a Bratz bike up $100 bucks nice for the price.
The lowrider one like what $200-250? Plus the $ if you need shipped.

Anyone on here flipped one yet?
Any pic's? :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

[attachmentid=387155]


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 15 2005, 04:26 PM~4412795
> *[attachmentid=387155]
> *


Thats the same bike?
Damn you cant tell.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 15 2005, 03:26 PM~4412795
> *[attachmentid=387155]
> *


hahaha is that yours?? the paint looks crappy


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

i just finished doing one.. imma post pics whenever i remember to


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 16 2005, 08:38 AM~4412919
> *hahaha is that yours?? the paint looks crappy
> *


hahaha i dont think its the work of giz i reckon it looks like the work of some "hopper" over in england. last i heard he bought a schwinn, then quit just lowridin and joined some homosexual beastiality cult in afghanistan


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 15 2005, 05:38 PM~4412919
> *hahaha is that yours?? the paint looks crappy
> *


NOPE. ITS YOURS
:cheesy:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2005, 03:54 PM~4413052
> *hahaha i dont think its the work of giz i reckon it looks like the work of some "hopper" over in england. last i heard he bought a schwinn, then quit just lowridin and joined some homosexual beastiality cult in afghanistan
> *


haha wtf! i keep hearing about some english cunt


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

IIM GONNA FLLIP ONE FOR MY NEPHEW...THEY WERE OUTTA STOCK LAST WEEK MAYBE THIS WEEK.......


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 15 2005, 04:38 PM~4412919
> *hahaha is that yours?? the paint looks crappy
> *


hahahahahahahah its ali's


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Dec 15 2005, 03:59 PM~4412538
> *Picked a Bratz bike up $100 bucks nice for the price.
> The lowrider one like what $200-250? Plus the $ if you need shipped.
> 
> ...


my bro in laws, before and after


----------



## Flaco 73 (Nov 22, 2005)

now that i know i'm not the only.
my homie hooked me up with a frame
and i'm using it as a project for school.


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

I think its kinda pointless unless you actually keep some of the parts. Dude changed, the handle bars, grips, rims, tires, fork, fenders, fender braces, seat, sissy bar, pedals, he still had to pay to paint the frame and add a chain guard and frankly I think I like the purple bike before version better :ugh:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 15 2005, 06:02 PM~4413120
> *NOPE.  ITS YOURS
> :cheesy:
> *



HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 15 2005, 06:46 PM~4414007
> *I think its kinda pointless unless you actually keep some of the parts. Dude changed, the handle bars, grips, rims, tires, fork, fenders, fender braces, seat, sissy bar, pedals, he still had to pay to paint the frame and add a chain guard and frankly I think I like the purple bike before version better  :ugh:
> *


i didn't charge him to paint it :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2005, 04:54 PM~4414070
> *i didn't charge him to paint it :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Helpin each other out.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2005, 05:54 PM~4414070
> *i didn't charge him to paint it :biggrin:
> *


I think you gentlemen are missing my point. He could have bought any old frame used for 20 bucks and painted it and bought all the same parts he added offline and he would essentially had the same bike. Minus the 100+ bucks paid for some bike that he was just going to dismantle and discard 90% of the parts anyway. My personal thing to do when building a bike is look for a deal on craigslist. Everyone knows that the resale value on bikes is really low. Meaning you can get a bike that technically has $600 worth in parts on it for less than $250 and then you still have the option to part out the stuff you don't want to use and use the money to get what you need, but if you buy a bratz bike you have a bunch of parts that aren't worth much and you probably couldn't even sell.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 15 2005, 05:42 PM~4414351
> *I think you gentlemen are missing my point. He could have bought any old frame used for 20 bucks and painted it and bought all the same parts he added offline and he would essentially had the same bike. Minus the 100+ bucks paid for some bike that he was just going to dismantle and discard 90% of the parts anyway. My personal thing to do when building a bike is look for a deal on craigslist. Everyone knows that the resale value on bikes is really low. Meaning you can get a bike that technically has $600 worth in parts on it for less than $250 and then you still have the option to part out the stuff you don't want to use and use the money to get what you need, but if you buy a bratz bike you have a bunch of parts that aren't worth much and you probably couldn't even sell.
> *


Thats exactly why I dont buy them. That and the stars.


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 16 2005, 11:42 AM~4414351
> *I think you gentlemen are missing my point. He could have bought any old frame used for 20 bucks and painted it and bought all the same parts he added offline and he would essentially had the same bike. Minus the 100+ bucks paid for some bike that he was just going to dismantle and discard 90% of the parts anyway. My personal thing to do when building a bike is look for a deal on craigslist. Everyone knows that the resale value on bikes is really low. Meaning you can get a bike that technically has $600 worth in parts on it for less than $250 and then you still have the option to part out the stuff you don't want to use and use the money to get what you need, but if you buy a bratz bike you have a bunch of parts that aren't worth much and you probably couldn't even sell.
> *


A-fucking-MEN! the parts are junk, the steel is super poor quality and i personally wouldnt attempt any serious mods or welding. use the money to grab a schwinn frame and build it up. look at how much you're gonna spend on parts to flip the walmart kids bike add to that the price of it and you'll probably find you could have just bought an aztlan. no disrespect to noe, he did a clean job on that bike.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 15 2005, 05:46 PM~4414007
> *I think its kinda pointless unless you actually keep some of the parts. Dude changed, the handle bars, grips, rims, tires, fork, fenders, fender braces, seat, sissy bar, pedals, he still had to pay to paint the frame and add a chain guard and frankly I think I like the purple bike before version better  :ugh:
> *


it's called customizing.


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 16 2005, 05:53 AM~4417160
> *it's called customizing.
> *


Customizing a bike DOES NOT require that you take a crap bike and change everything. Otherwise a lot of people on this board wouldn't be customizers. If you take a custom frame and add custom parts that is still considered customizing, but you just eliminate the need to purchase a discard parts you never intended on using in the first place. :uh:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 16 2005, 06:50 AM~4417262
> *Customizing a bike DOES NOT require that you take a crap bike and change everything. Otherwise a lot of people on this board wouldn't be customizers. If you take a custom frame and add custom parts that is still considered customizing, but you just eliminate the need to purchase a discard parts you never intended on using in the first place.  :uh:
> *



man you don't even know what you're talking about. why should i even give a fuck what you type when you don't even know the most basic things about bikes. hell i didn't even read all of what you typed.


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

whats the diffrence between a ordinary lowrider bike and a bratz bike? :happysad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood_@Dec 16 2005, 12:22 PM~4418456
> *whats the diffrence between a ordinary lowrider bike and a bratz bike? :happysad:
> *



BOUT 100$


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2005, 03:24 PM~4418475
> *BOUT 100$
> *


yea but like the frame, there must be a reason 100 cheaper?


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 16 2005, 06:50 AM~4417262
> *Customizing a bike DOES NOT require that you take a crap bike and change everything. Otherwise a lot of people on this board wouldn't be customizers. If you take a custom frame and add custom parts that is still considered customizing, but you just eliminate the need to purchase a discard parts you never intended on using in the first place.  :uh:
> *


When I said this I refering to someone who customized the frame and parts themself. If you feel some joy in intentionally buying parts when you know your going to make your own from scratch anyway, then go ahead and do itl...if that helps you sleep at night. I'm just saying there any people you feel perfectly comfortable with buying just a frame and customizing that...and then buying and customizing the other parts as needed.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2005, 11:24 AM~4418475
> *BOUT 100$
> *


+shipping


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Dec 16 2005, 10:34 AM~4418546
> *+shipping
> *


No thats the thing. You can pick one up at any walmart.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 16 2005, 01:08 PM~4418747
> *No thats the thing. You can pick one up at any walmart.
> *



IT WAS A JOKE.


----------



## Phil'o boi (Dec 1, 2005)

Ive done 1 of them up.[attachmentid=388575][attachmentid=388575][attachmentid=388575][attachmentid=388575]


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

that looks tite


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

hmm thats different dimond plate tank and skirts


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=388750]
















mine


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

hey roc how did you lower your bratz?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Dec 16 2005, 08:51 PM~4422692
> *hey roc how did you lower your bratz?
> *



with a down crown :biggrin:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

nice


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

did you have to switch the crank or anything cuz i want to lower my bike


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Dec 16 2005, 08:57 PM~4422734
> *did you have to switch the crank or anything cuz i want to lower my bike
> *


well my crank is not a bratz part the only thing bratz on it is the frame all my other stuf i ordered


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

oooo


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Dec 16 2005, 09:00 PM~4422755
> *well my crank is not a bratz part the only thing bratz on it is the frame all my other stuf i ordered
> *


watch out, Sarkrapstick will be all over your ass


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

ttthen i lett the alpine play...pumpin new shit by n.w.a.....


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Dec 16 2005, 09:00 PM~4422755
> *well my crank is not a bratz part the only thing bratz on it is the frame all my other stuf i ordered
> *


R.O.C. where did you get your crank and what size is it? Is it short enough to allow you to pedal?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 17 2005, 10:37 AM~4424932
> *R.O.C. where did you get your crank and what size is it? Is it short enough to allow you to pedal?
> *


 i got it of aztlan bicycle and yes its short enough for me to pedal


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Dec 16 2005, 09:54 PM~4422704
> *with a down crown :biggrin:
> *


I'm new to this whats a crown?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the thing that support the spring of the fork


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Dec 17 2005, 12:19 PM~4425196
> *I'm new to this whats a crown?
> *


you put it on your head, they are mainly worn by royals.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice one :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Dec 16 2005, 09:49 PM~4422664
> *[attachmentid=388750]
> mine
> *


looking good homie :biggrin:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

> *furburger Posted Today, 03:18 PM
> QUOTE(CRONIC2004 @ Dec 17 2005, 12:19 PM)
> I'm new to this whats a crown?
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## framelayer (Mar 7, 2002)

if i remember correctly i think this one was a brats bike that i did. (you lose track after a while.

http://www.whitetrashkustoms.com/hotrod.html


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

furburger saying he dont know ali...didnt he say that it was he's cousin :dunno:


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Dec 16 2005, 06:38 PM~4421718
> *hmm thats different dimond plate tank and skirts
> *


maybe i should try that


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

came out nice.....


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

mine


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's awesome jaison, really different


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaison710_@Feb 4 2006, 10:39 AM~4774652
> *mine
> *


that boy went old school with the baseball card in the spokes.....damnnnnn


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: i hadn't noticed that. but i don't think that's a bratz frame


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2006, 02:03 PM~5157310
> *that boy went old school with the baseball card in the spokes.....damnnnnn
> *


COOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaison710_@Feb 4 2006, 09:39 AM~4774652
> *mine
> *


Thats a Schwinn homie.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

mine


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaison710_@Feb 4 2006, 11:39 AM~4774652
> *mine
> *


i need that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------

